# What wheels are you guys rolling on?



## borntorage (Jun 2, 2004)

I just picked up a '00 A6 Avant and I am looking for new wheels. See my WTB thread.
What is the range of offset that will work with out any spacers, etc on my A6? It is Quattro.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i posted in your other thread


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: What wheels are you guys rolling on? (borntorage)*

19" Hartmann RS4 DTM replicas:


----------



## borntorage (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: What wheels are you guys rolling on? (Uberhare)*

Damn, those are friggin hot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm on Oettinger RZ 19x8.5 et35.











_Modified by thestryker at 5:11 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## borntorage (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (thestryker)*

Any pics?


----------



## LEONARDNEMOY (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: What wheels are you guys rolling on? (borntorage)*

19x8 around et35 will work fine.








_Modified by LEONARDNEMOY at 9:40 PM 7-9-2007_



_Modified by LEONARDNEMOY at 9:48 PM 7-9-2007_


----------



## borntorage (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: What wheels are you guys rolling on? (LEONARDNEMOY)*

How about these? Not sure of fitment...
http://philadelphia.craigslist....html
For Sale: 17x8 Ronal R-38 wheels for Audi A4. These were used on my '99 A4. Great looking wheels with Audi center caps. Three of the wheels have minor dings/scratches on the edge of the lip. The tires are Kumho Ecsta 225/45z R17 91w, they don't have all that much tread left but I personally would have driven one more summer at least with them.


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

http://s201.photobucket.com/al...6.jpg
http://customwheel.com/custom_...18bcc


----------



## aoei74 (Jan 14, 2004)

Running bbs 19x9.5 RS-GT's


----------

